# Cork Bark, to sterilize or not?



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm going to be using virgin cork bark to build the whole backgound of my new and first viv. But right now I'm debating as to serilizing it or not. I've done some research in the forums and see that there are people that go either way. Has anyone experienced any problems by not sterilizing it??

Thanks

Ulises


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

Anyone?

Ulises


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

Ulisesfrb said:


> Anyone?
> 
> Ulises


I plan on baking the stuff I have for about an hour or two at around 225. I think most things (chytrid, coccidians, etc...) will die off if dry. I worry about insects and newly laid eggs of bugs I don't want in the viv as well as some that may be dormant waiting for water/humidity.

-Nish


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

I have not sterilized it in the past and have not seen any obvious effects ( no sudden frog deaths) But if you are worried about it sticking it in the oven at a high temp for 45 minutes or so should be sufficient to kill off most problems, I would think


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

Well, I'm a little bit worried that it might carry some nasty stuff, but yet, I've read that a lot of people don't sterilize it and they get nice surprises, specially ferns, to suddenly grow out of it. So I don't know what to do. 

Ulises


----------



## Faceless (Sep 11, 2008)

Well i don't think you want something bad making it in
your tank, my opinion cook it just like they are saying..


----------



## ahinkle (Oct 15, 2007)

I have done both ways so far. My first tank was non-sterilized and it has been going strong for a year plus now. My other one is sterilized and it seems not to be any different than the other one. 
I vote either way is easier for you, do it that way.


----------



## d-prime (Sep 29, 2008)

For cork bark and driftwood what I do is take it into the bath tub, and rinse it with hot water to wash off all the dirt and any impurities so that you have a clean piece. Then i take it while still damp into a preheated oven at 300 celcius for 1-2 hours. The dampness keeps it from toasting and as it bakes the vapor will evaporate from it. After this let it cool down and repeat the rinse to remove any more impurities. I have never had a problem, in fact find the baked cork is more durable than non sterilized as is is harder. I even had some lichen come back to life after being baked.


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

Still undecided as to what to do. I guess I might end up sterilizing it by baking it. Thanks.

Ulises


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I wouldn't worry about it too much cork that is going to be imported into the USA has to be fumigated with methyl bromide (or ethylene dibromide) which will kill most pests. 

In any case, unless you autoclave it long enough to ensure that all parts of the cork reach a suitable temperature you aren't sterlizing it at all as you cannot penetrate all of the crevices and crannies in the bark. Cork is a good insulator against heat and baking it might get the surface but you aren't getting the interior. 

If it was stored outside then it won't be sterile and if it came from another terraria you can't sterilize it so if you are concerned about it toss it. 

Ed


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

I just now noticed Ed's comment about methyl bromide-- since I was searching for ways to sterilize cork.

Does this fumigant present a danger to our frogs? I read that it is highly toxic and causes ozone depletion.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah I was kinda wondering that too


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

I suspect that it both rapidly evaporates/dissipates, as well as oxidizes. It's probably long gone by the time it reaches your terrarium.


----------



## hyperborean (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm pretty sure methyl bromide has been banned for a while now (internationally), with emergency exceptions. That's not to say it isn't used in conjunction with other chemicals... I'm really not sure about that. It doesn't kill fungi either, so it may not be a great form of sterilization in itself. However, assuming it was used on the cork, according to my research it boils at 4 degrees C, so it would be long gone before you ever got to it.

What the government has to say about the stuff:
The Phaseout of Methyl Bromide | Ozone Depletion - Regulatory Programs | U.S. EPA

Currently, there are a ton of exceptions that allow people to continue to use it, but you have to fill out a ton of paperwork, so it's recommended that U.S. imports are sterilized with 1,3-Dichloropropene + Chloropicrin as this is much more effective and approved by the government (for now).

All of these things are going to be toxic to frogs though! However, anything you get should be free of these chemicals as they are toxic to you too, but a rinse couldn't hurt .


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

I have a few pieces of cork bark and I am freezing them. I believe I read on one of the posts about someone freezing their bark. I also may bake it as well.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

While its possibly methylbromide has been phased out and replaced with 1,3-Dichloropropene and Chloropicrin.. the 1,3-dichlorpropane breaks down on exposure to air within a couple of days (see ATSDR - ToxFAQs™: Dichloropropenes) and the Chlorpicrin on exposure to sunlight also rapidly breaks down (see Chloropicrin as a Soil Fumigant although that source also indicated that it may be mixed with methybromide..) 

If you are concerned that it might still be present in the cork bark, sit the bark in a sunny window or other location for a couple of days and turn it around.. remember this is a gas and has already probably been dissapated by the time you ever see the piece of cork.... 

Ed


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

> If you are concerned that it might still be present in the cork bark, sit the bark in a sunny window or other location for a couple of days and turn it around.. remember this is a gas and has already probably been dissapated by the time you ever see the piece of cork....


Ed, for all three fumigants, or just the chlorpicirin? If you're referring to chlorpicirin only, what's your recommendation for removing traces of the methyl bromide?



> However, assuming it was used on the cork, according to my research it boils at 4 degrees C, so it would be long gone before you ever got to it.


Citation? If it "boils" at a low temp, will the cork be free of precipitated / oxidized salts and residues?

With that said, I have never known anybody-- including myself--to have amphibian health related issues from using cork bark. However, I did read that they use this gas on dried fruits and nuts.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Rain_Frog said:


> Ed, for all three fumigants, or just the chlorpicirin? If you're referring to chlorpicirin only, what's your recommendation for removing traces of the methyl bromide?.


All three... either the sun will degrade anything that is left or any minute traces will outgas. 

If you read through the links above you would see that the decomposition products are all gases themselves and it doesn't leave behind any residues or salts.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

> If you read through the links above you would see that the decomposition products are all gases themselves and it doesn't leave behind any residues or salts.


Whoops, sorry.  I didn't get enough sleep last night, so I guess I just wanted a direct answer.


----------

